# Moyu Aochuang 5x5 GTS M Tension problems



## SdnS (Jan 12, 2019)

Im starting this to talk about the moyu aochuang 5x5 tension issues I got mine to upgrade from a budget mofang jiaoshi 5x5 and when I got it I was very suprised cause I have heard so many things about it and how its amazing and its a instant main out of the box well mine was super tight causing it to be harder to turn and just make me not want to use it so I took out some edges and center pieces to see if I could maybe loosen it but I would soon realize its almost if not impossible to tension it idk if you can only take a cap off or whatever in a special way but im getting kinda upset cause I am getting into big cubes and I want to use it but its to tight so if anyone knows how to tension it or if you even can please let me know


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey mods, please put this in the right sub forum.


----------

